# Three Stage Trend Coming?



## Blue Hill

So I was in the Depot yesterday scoping out the new machines and the sales guy was telling me that starting next year, manufacturers will be bringing out three stage snowblowers. He made it sound like it was going to be a general trend across the industry.
I was wondering if any of you folks had heard similar rumours, or if maybe he was talking out his behind.


----------



## Shryp

I haven't heard anything about it. Three stage machines seemed more like a gimmick that has long since passed.


----------



## Ariens1976

seen some over the week-end.... personally don't like them


----------



## Shryp

Uh, oh I just did a Google search.

Apparently Cub Cadet blowers are coming out with a new third stage. Looks like their design puts a second set of augers on the impeller shaft in front of and behind the gearbox. Interesting design that might actually be useful for big piles. Interesting to see how much the impeller shaft wobbles though in the few times they actually show it from straight on. Watching the second video shows how much the whole machine vibrates...

Wonder if all MTD blowers are going to get it or if they are reserving it for the Cub Cadet models.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60

I saw the cub cadet this weekend at a local dealer. Seems to be too big for around here (long island) where we usually don't get huge snowfalls all at once. Plus I think most of us on the forum who look foward to using our machines would never let 18-24 inches of snow build up before we got outside to play, lol. My old '62 two stage handled 5 driveways of 12-18 inches last year without a hitch, can't really see a need for a three stage, seems like a lot of hype...


----------



## Blue Hill

When I envisioned three stage, I hadn't thought of that configuration. I've seen pictures of two stacked augers in front feeding the impeller in the center.


----------



## Shryp

Blue Hill said:


> When I envisioned three stage, I hadn't thought of that configuration. I've seen pictures of two stacked augers in front feeding the impeller in the center.


Same here.


----------



## sscotsman

Looks like a solution without a problem..

Scot


----------



## micah68kj

Shryp said:


> Same here.


Same here too.. Seriously and honestly I just don't believe it's gonna fly. I bet they are BIG $$ too. I remember my old MTD back in our blizzard of 96 going through snow and the sides of the snow falling in on TOP of it. It did just fine. We had 21" of snow. It'll have to prove itself to me.


----------



## deadwood

I envision that design causing more plowing of snow.


----------



## Blue Hill

I was poking around on the Internet and apparently different versions of three stage blowers were a passing fad in the late 70's. There were four different manufacturers cranking them out at the time.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

pass, i'll stick with the snowblowers i have


----------



## Shryp

Someone here has one of the Moto Snow Sharks restored and loves it. I forget who.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

Shryp, I was just thinking the same thing of the guy on here and was trying to think of the name Moto Snow Shark...Ha-Ha. What Shryp said! 

I like the old style of 3 Stage very cool looking...!










I'll take my Simplicity 870(8/28) with it's Tec over the new 3 Stage(MTD/CUB)...handled 30" snowstorm last year with out a hitch and was asking for more!!!


----------



## Shryp

Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums - View Profile: td5771

Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums - td5771's Album: semi-restored blower before and after


----------



## td5771

I saw the cub cadet at home depot today. 3 stage. $1099.99 8 or 9 hp 26 inch cut I think.

Don't think it's a bad idea just possibly unnecessary. 

Let me know if your blowers are the same but with up to 6 inches of snow my snow blower works great and throws 20 feet. However when it gets really loaded up in deep, deep snow it comes into it own and throws over 30 feet.

I can only speculate that the middle stage of the new ones is force feeding the impeller to get more performance.

As for the older 3 stage like mine the double augers only come into to play in deep snow. It's the impeller that spins parallel instead of perpendicular to the augers that makes the difference. My augers spin as fast as everyone else's impeller and my impeller spins 5 times faster than that.

Down side is no available parts. That is why I have 4 of them.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

Oh Man... TD I forgot it was you...with the killer Moto.

Wow, how did you find 4 of them...is it your area that has a lot of them??


----------



## powerwrench

It seams a bit over kill having 3 stages but that snow shark is flat out awesome and having the second pair of augers for the snow drifts is useful.


----------



## Engraver1

I ordered a 26" 3-stage, and it should be here next Monday, so when it snows I'll let everyone know how it works!

My 18-or-so year old MTD 5/22 still works like new, but my driveway is 4-cars wide, and it only throws the snow about 2-1/2 cars worth. So what happens is I have 12' of driveway with a bunch of heavy wet blown snow on top of the already-there snow, and the old MTD just plain don't like that stuff, chute clogs continually. It's always had a hard time with wet snow. Takes me twice as long to finish the last 1/3 of the driveway than it did the first 2/3...

This is why I decided on the 3-stage. I found out from another site that it's design is based on 3-stage snowblowing trucks like this one




 , which has a similar 3rd stage auger setup, with it grabbing the snow and throwing it at the impeller it allows these trucks to blow snow at 35 mph! I figure if that center auger on the Cub will grab and throw my half blown wet snow out of my way in one shot, it'll be worth twice what I paid for it!

--I'll let ya'll know!


----------



## nt40lanman

sscotsman said:


> Looks like a solution without a problem..
> 
> Scot


 
For me, an Ariens 924 + 10HP + bigger pulley is the only solution I may ever need.


----------



## CarlB

My 26" 1984 large frame cub cadet with a 16" auger and 14" impeller weighing in just over 320lbs with an 11hp Honda Clone with 1/2" larger impeller pulley and home made Clarance kit not only eats 15" of snow like nothing it will pump out slush like it shot out of a fire hose. Keeping the clearance tight and having ample power coupled with the 25% pulley increase really turned this snow blower into a beast. Can't imagine a new three stage doing any better. What i really like about this cub is that it has a true posi-traction axle and is very easy to turn but has good power to both wheels when going straight.


----------



## Engraver1

Well, my new 3X 26" Cub Cadet came today! What a change from my 18 year old 5/22! Even as heavy as this beast is it's so much easier to move around than the old MTD. Balanced WAY better, and the simple 'power steering', very cool. And I LOVE the controls, I don't have to reach ANYWHERE to change speed, direction, the chute deflector or where the chute points. I got a set of heated handgrips for it too, just have to put 'em on. All for less than a grand delivered to my driveway. 

As for the 3-stage thing being a gimmick or a 'solution without a problem', well... After looking at it close, I'll beg to differ for now. Once the snow falls, I'll know for sure!


----------



## SnowRemovalFan

Engraver1 said:


> Well, my new 3X 26" Cub Cadet came today! What a change from my 18 year old 5/22! Even as heavy as this beast is it's so much easier to move around than the old MTD. Balanced WAY better, and the simple 'power steering', very cool. And I LOVE the controls, I don't have to reach ANYWHERE to change speed, direction, the chute deflector or where the chute points. I got a set of heated handgrips for it too, just have to put 'em on. All for less than a grand delivered to my driveway.
> 
> As for the 3-stage thing being a gimmick or a 'solution without a problem', well... After looking at it close, I'll beg to differ for now. Once the snow falls, I'll know for sure!


That looks like a beast! As for the chute direction-change lever, I wish I had gotten that feature on mine! Let us know how the 3X works (with pics if possible!)


----------



## Garnetmica

I think it will be well enough, probably better than without. Not sure how I feel about the shelf above the 2nd stage. Seems like a place for snow to stack and rust, then melt in the garage.


----------



## Shryp

Garnetmica said:


> I think it will be well enough, probably better than without. Not sure how I feel about the shelf above the 2nd stage. Seems like a place for snow to stack and rust, then melt in the garage.


No worries there. It looks like just a couple spot welds so I am sure 1 newspaper will take care of it.


----------



## TimY

I remember my first snow blower was a AMF of undetermined vintage big heavy and ugly had a turning radius of a aircraft carrier but just like your first girl or car you never forget them. Anyway had a chain driven 3rd auger high up above the main auger. The chute was, I swear 28 inches high which was about the same height as the bumper on my truck suffice to say the blower came out ahead. It only, IMHO came into use on real high drifts. This new design looks interesting. Looks like this winter might be the one to do real live testing.


----------



## Engraver1

I'm about ready to see how this thing works as a leaf-sucker-upper. Now I just need to figger out how to hang a really big bag off the chute...


----------



## SnowRemovalFan

Engraver1 said:


> I'm about ready to see how this thing works as a leaf-sucker-upper. Now I just need to figger out how to hang a really big bag off the chute...


Just do this!


----------



## wises4057

I'm in the same boat, Im thinking of buying a new snowblower this year(drive way is about 120yds long, car and a half wide, and 30yd across turn around at the garage, as well as a section going to the back garage and off to the side to the pole building...been doign it with a 20" yamaha for years and works great..just takes for ever). I've been debating on one of these new 3 stage blowers, or ariens 28" snowblower. Homedepot has both the 28" and 26" 3 stage in stock...and they'll match another store here in town that has the 28" for $100 less, PLUS take another 10% off to beat their price.....

I guess, what do you guys and gals think....I LOVE Ariens snow blowers(actually sold them for a few years), but that 3 stage blower is intriguing


----------



## Blue Hill

Welcome to SBF wises!
The problem, as I see it, is the new idea is only as good as the platform it's on. 3 stage might be the greatest thing to come along since, well since 2 stage, that remains to be proven. But Cub Cadet just doesn't have the quality that Ariens does. For that reason, even if 3 stage turns out to be a real innovation, I think that over the long haul, you'll still be better off with an Ariens. 
Good luck.
Larry


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp

I guess, what do you guys and gals think....I LOVE Ariens snow blowers(actually sold them for a few years), but that 3 stage blower is intriguing[/QUOTE]

=====================================================

If 3 stage ever takes off, I`ll be ready for them -- John ----


----------



## wises4057

Thanks blue hill. I kind of agree with ur line of thinking, but this year they have changed the motors on the Ariens again, and I can't seem to find what company makes their motors this year. Both machines have a 5 year warranty right now (Ariens has a promo going till the 14th that extends their warranty to 5 years, matching the cubs warranty).


----------



## Blue Hill

They are made by LCT, Liquid Combustion Technology. They have actually been around for quite a while, but now all of their production, like most everyone else's (except Honda) comes out of the PRC. Here's a link to their site. LCT USA: Liquid Combustion Technology | Global by Design
You will be able to find all of the engines that Ariens has branded with their name on here, but they don't name names.


----------



## wises4057

ya, thanks for that link. I had actually found that a couple hours earlier. They're suppose to make a really good engine. I'm still half torn between the ariens 28 deluxe and the cub cadet 3 stage(26 or 28"). Although, I do believe i will end up with the ariens 28" deluxe lol


----------



## wises4057

Just wish the ariens had a bigger fuel tank....since I do have ALOT of area I snowblow lol


----------

